# Well what do you christians say now?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Obama?s ring: ?There is no god but Allah?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gayboy went and got him a Glamor Shot!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lot's of people out there wearing crosses that ain't Christian. I don't think Obama worships anyone but Obama.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

In the muslim word it's ok to deny being a muslim if it serves a greater purpose for the muslim word. < seriously


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another piece of evidence that confirms my long ago formed conclusion.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Then it's also confirmed, his wife is either a man or a camel!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There's a slight conflict here...
The wearing of gold, of any kind, is "haram"(forbidden) for Muslim men.
So, either he is Muslim, and in violation of Islam, or he is not Muslim, just an idiot.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> There's a slight conflict here...
> The wearing of gold, of any kind, is "haram"(forbidden) for Muslim men.
> So, either he is Muslim, and in violation of Islam, or he is not Muslim, just an idiot.


I will not speak to his religion in any way.

I will, however, confirm that the man IS an idiot.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> There's a slight conflict here...
> The wearing of gold, of any kind, is "haram"(forbidden) for Muslim men.
> So, either he is Muslim, and in violation of Islam, or he is not Muslim, just an idiot.


Idiotic muslim, yep that sounds about right....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, I think he has left no doubt in anyone's mind that he is in fact an IDIOT! A dangerous one at that.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

he's definitely not an idiot. and he is a man of his word. he is definitely changing the face of the USofA


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I fail to see were is says you have to be Christian to be president?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Until I see it posted on a reliable source I'll withhold judgement.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> he's definitely not an idiot. and he is a man of his word. he is definitely changing the face of the USofA


That depends on your defenition of an idiot...

Idiot: An utterly foolish or senseless person 
Foolish: lacking good sense or judgment
Senseless: unconscious, without discernible meaning or purpose.

I think Idiot fits purdy well..


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> he's definitely not an idiot. and he is a man of his word. he is definitely changing the face of the USofA


What the man is doing is intentionally idiotic, that makes him an idiot.

Sadly, he thinks he's doing the right thing. That also makes him an idiot.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Old news!! People will fall for anything they read. This has been debunk a bunch of times. lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I personally think he is mentally ill.
But he is for sure a dangerous anti-American.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I fail to see were is says you have to be Christian to be president?


You are quite correct.
However, the issue most have with him on this subject is the apparent contradiction between his upbringing in a Muslim household in Indonesia under his step-father, Lolo Soetoro, and his proclamation of being a devout Christian. One cannot be both.
Some aren't satisfied with his answers on the topic.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I fail to see were is says you have to be Christian to be president?


Nobody who does not at least pretend to be a Christian of some variety will be elected president of the US in this half of the century, IMHO.

We've had devout presidents and presidents who I am sure were Atheists, but all profess to be Christian.

How many here would vote for an Atheist for president? My guess is 20 percent or less.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

As if anyone needed more proof. Just by itself the fact that Jerry Wright was his supposedly his pastor proves he's no Christian.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I never said I like or approve of him but he is the one in office at this time so were does that leave us?
I also though it was an unwritten qualification to be a politician you have to be good at being a liar.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> There's a slight conflict here...
> The wearing of gold, of any kind, is "haram"(forbidden) for Muslim men.
> So, either he is Muslim, and in violation of Islam, or he is not Muslim, just an idiot.


Take the time to read the rest of the article.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Nobody who does not at least pretend to be a Christian of some variety will be elected president of the US in this half of the century, IMHO.
> 
> We've had devout presidents and presidents who I am sure were Atheists, but all profess to be Christian.
> 
> How many here would vote for an Atheist for president? My guess is 20 percent or less.


Seems the majority of the country has something to do with it.

_The large majority of Americans -- 77% of the adult population -- identify with a Christian religion, including 52% who are Protestants or some other non-Catholic Christian religion, 23% who are Catholic, and 2% who affiliate with the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints._

But times they are a changin'. Some studies believe in 50 years there will be more Muslims in the US than Christians. Then a Christian will have to lie and say he is Muslim to get elected.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> Take the time to read the rest of the article.


I'll assume you're referring to this: 
"Though Islamic law prohibits the wearing of gold jewelry by men, it is a widely accepted custom, even in strictly Muslim countries," he said. "The wearing of gold rings is even more acceptable when it contains a religious message, such as 'There is no god except Allah.'"

A custom derived by man that contradicts one's holy scripture is blasphemy against said scripture.
It is forbidden.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So Obama will burn in the fiery depths from which there is no quenching the fires that do not consume, only torment? Just one question, how soon?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> There's a slight conflict here...
> The wearing of gold, of any kind, is "haram"(forbidden) for Muslim men.
> So, either he is Muslim, and in violation of Islam, or he is not Muslim, just an idiot.


Maybe he picks and chooses what Islam laws to follow, like Christains pick and choose which of their laws/commandments they follow


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Study Islam a little more and you'll realize a Muslim can do a lot of things when living in dar al harm in order to appear non-threatening. He can eat pork, pretend to take non-Muslim friends; a Muslim can even deny being Muslim if it is for strategic purposes or for his safety. Wearing gold is no different.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Study Islam a little more and you'll realize a Muslim can do a lot of things when living in dar al harm in order to appear non-threatening. He can eat pork, pretend to take non-Muslim friends; a Muslim can even deny being Muslim if it is for strategic purposes or for his safety. Wearing gold is no different.


This is actually very true.
And this is why I consider it not a religion, but a cult.
Any religion that claims to profess "the truth", but allows deceit, does so because they know the truth is bad.

Truth does not require deceit to be accepted.
Truth *SHOULD* stand on its own merit.
If a deity allows lying in an effort to spread "truth", there is no truth in it.
This is evil, through and through.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

A muslime wearing a ring changes nothing. nobama was born and raised a muslime and he didn't change squat, he just followed the koran and lied through his teeth yet again. Nothing new to see here, just move along, we have a radical muslime in control of our WH, get over it!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

These guys said it was a false inscription in 2012...

snopes.com: Obama's Wedding Ring

(if you believe Snopes... I don't always believe them... but sometimes they're correct.)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> These guys said it was a false inscription in 2012...
> 
> snopes.com: Obama's Wedding Ring
> 
> (if you believe Snopes... I don't always believe them... but sometimes they're correct.)


Snopes used to be a noteworthy site, basing their analysis on facts.
However, that changed.
Now most of their articles bearing a political flair are based in opinion, as this one demonstrates.


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2014)

Cant help my self from remembering this pic from the later half of George w's presidency








(if you cant tell its the ring from Lord of the Rings)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Welll us nice right winger types knew he was a muzzie from the get go. No use in trying to discuss the topic with libtards.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Ian said:


> Cant help my self from remembering this pic from the later half of George w's presidency
> View attachment 10615
> 
> 
> (if you cant tell its the ring from Lord of the Rings)


Nah; because Dick Cheney was wearing the One ring.

I couldn;t care less if Obama is Christian or Muslim. He has a constitutionally protected right to worship, or not worship, whomever he choses. Not even any of our business.

Where I do take exception to it would be that he made several early campaign speeches where he specifically said he was for Jesus, not Islam. Saw the speeches m'self. So if he were truthfully muslim, then I'd find it troubling that he departed from the truth on such an issue.

However, the article that started this discussion is felgerkarb. Fox and the Koch brothers woulda been all over this in the mainstream press if it had any teeth to it


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok...here come the haters. No wonder they named you Rotten Ralph...lol. How about Rand Paul?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Muslim or not we do know he hates America.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes, but all I have to say is a half pound of bacon through window clears out the house better hand a hand grenade. si we better all start stocking up on pork,lol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I still think he's the Anti-Christ. But that doesn't mean he couldn't be a Muslim too.


----------



## Elder BoS (Feb 11, 2014)

You all are no better than congress. It doesn't matter if he's Christian or Muslim. Our forefathers gave the right to ALL men to worship WHOMEVER they wish. The fact is Americas government, our government, attempts to push our beliefs and constitution onto those who don't want it. Just as you all are in this instance. I'm an agnostic atheist yet I hold no ill will towards the president because he does not agree with me. And quite honestly is this not a prepping forum? Politics are relatable sure but this holds no merit to further our goals. Also those of you that would like to bash the liberals, democrats, or republicans because your on the opposing side. Your not helping US any... US being humanity not just Americans.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is a very nice introductory post Elder BoS.

You will find that there is a lot of "radical Christian" thought on this board. You will learn to ignore it or waste your time and energy fighting it and finally leave. 

There is enough good information to make it worth ignoring the "hate" remarks.

the non-denominational minister,
Paul (PaulS)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Elder BoS said:


> I'm an agnostic atheist...


:indecisiveness:


> ag·nos·tic
> aɡˈnästik/
> _noun
> _ a person who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God or of anything beyond material phenomena; a person who claims neither faith *nor disbelief* in God.
> ...


Do us a favor...
Figure *yourself* out first.
*Then* come tell us why we're wrong.
Cool?

As for Obama's faith, his choice is moot.
His lying, on the other hand, should be of concern.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not allowed to talk anymore because there's only one or two words for it and only one thing to do.
So that means I have to be quiet (until you finally had enough of what I said all along and get to doing what makes me be quiet. I'll be there)


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

What are we supposed to say? We've known for 6 years that he is a tool of Satan. 
He's been living a lie for so long I don't think he knows for sure what he is anymore.


----------

